# New Club for Pike County, PA



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

The first meeting went great. I think everyone left with a positve feeling about the direction of the group. Our second meeting is scheduled for March, 24th ,at 7PM Methodist Church on Ann St, in Milford. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

The second meeting was even better then the first. We will be meeting the third Tuesdays at 7PM every month. The next meeting will be April 21st. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

The Milford Bee Club is having their second field day on June 13th and the June meeting is on the 16th. Everyone is welcome.


----------

